# Something Rotten in the Riddermark



## Turgon (May 14, 2007)

Hullo all, I'm currently looking to start on an RP set in Rohan, and just want to test the waters to see if anybody would be interested. It will be set in the year 2710 of the Third Age, during the reign of Good King Déor. Looking mainly for Rohirrim, and perhaps a Dunlending, or a wose, or maybe a dwarf, depending on how many people wish to join. I would definitely like a few Rohirrim before I start adding other races to the mix, but at least one Dunlending or Pukel-man would surely set the story a-fire. Chrysophalax has already agreed to play an elf. Don't wish to spoil too much of the story, put I'm kind of hoping people will help me take up the narrative drive, as I don't want to take it all myself, that seems to be where I always fall short when in comes to RPing.

Anyway, anybody interested in sharing a story about those much neglected riders let me know.


----------



## Daranavo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

I would like to help you in this endeavor. I would like to play a Rohirrim, as true to their ilk as was written by Tolkien himself. *bows*


----------



## Turgon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

I would be honoured to have you aboard Davanaro. Should be a good story, and I've read a lot of your stuff... Good to have another Rohirrim... I will be playing one too.


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

Here you are, since Rohan types are looked for --->

Name: Eorache the Valiant

Race/Sex: Rohan type human/Male

Appearance: Sickening. Perfect in every way. Tall and strong and has long and blonde hair and blue eyes. oh well. Wears however much you can of whatever Rohan type armour looks like. No shield of course, though. He would never want to hide behind something. *collapses*

Weapons: a spear and a broadsword.

Personality: Again, sickening. I have trouble writing this. He's heroic. Ick! And selfless and honest and all kinds of other nasssty and popularly though of as good traits. He would think that he was the greatest thing since sliced bread, but he isn't even introverted enough for that. Full of quickly acting on instinct and selfless impulse type things. You know what I mean. *washes hands after writing all of that* Well, I can add at least one tasteful thing. If he has all of those nasssty traits, he can't be the sharpest shed in the tool.

History: Born in a small town someplace in Rohan, he grew up to be one of its greatest defending types until some Orcs caught him and humiliated him, he decided that he couldn't show his face again in his hometown until he made a worldwide name for himself.

Other: a horse who hates him, named Rogane

_______________________________________________________________

I might bring in my living Pukel dude statue guy and a Dunlending, if I see some good openings.


----------



## Daranavo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

*Name:* Daranavo Savoy

*Age:* 28

*Sex:* (often) Male

*Race:* (only when chased) Man of the West

*Likes: *the company of a beautiful, well-mannered woman, a song of victory, a good joke, a nice mug of mead at room temperature, a smoke of tabac just after sunset, haggling, gambling, a clean Inn room, and of course, to ride at any time of day.

*Dislikes: *rudeness, disrespect to a lady, Orcs and goblins of any sort, cheaters and liars, boiled meats, hard liquor.

*General Appearance:* His hair is a dingy blonde, unkept, wavy, and shoulder length. He has similar colors washed into his beard that is kept short when it is kept at all. He has 2 visible scars each about a half of inch long. The first just left of his left eye. The other, just below his chin. Other scars exist among his body parts, a testiment to a harsh living environment. He is every bit of 6 feet, and has an obvious athletic build. Broad shoulders as if he has done much swimming and well muscled triceps, calves and thighs. His complextion might be fairer if not for the amount of time he has spent in the sun. He wears no jewelry of any kind and overtime has come to appreciate the durability of fine leather. He wears alot of it, in Dark browns he has long boots and a belt with heavy iron buckles, gloves (often tucked in the front of his belt when not riding) with lighter, more natural looking pants and vest. When on patrol or in battle, he will adorn the breast plate, greaves, vambraces and helm of the soldiers of Rohan. His cloak is of a thick, lighter blue wool. with the heraldry of Rohan upon it His long-sleeved tunic, normally stained of sweat, at times could pass for an off-white when cleaned and mended proper. He has a brown leather headband flattened around his head and tied in the back. Its over-lengths swinging to his right side with the flow of his hair. His sword scabbard is made of a light metal somewhat ornate, and covered in a very fine brown leather. A small leather coin pouch hangs to his right near his scabbard with a small amount of coin. His look is common among the Long riders and may be recognized.

*Weapons: *Atop the scabbard is the hilt and covered pommel of a rapier. From what you can see due to the cloak, it appears to be of fine craftmanship, etched with silver. 

*Possessions: *A fine, well bred, well trained horse of the like of the Men of the West. A dark brown gelding named Gaidon. Of which he trained himself from a fowl. Bedroll, horse blanket, bridle, tack and saddle stylized similar to that of a rider of Rohan.A large saddle bag: that holds 2 Waterskins, filled ration cloths and binding, a fine reed pipe, tabac, 2 bloodstained tunics, both in bad shape, a small mirror, soap powder, a crossbow with 17 bolts.

In his saddle webbing he has a spear and a round shield.

*History: *Daranavo grew up in the plains of Rohan, born to a Lord and lady of lesser nobility. His affinity for horsemanship became apparent early in his life and at the age of 15, he was inducted into the military. He learned the way of the shield, spear, sword, and bow and fought many orcs and men that encroached upon the plains. At age 22, his skill of horse was nearly legendary among his people. He became a respected and battle hardened Lieutenent, and was given a fowl to train from the finest stock of horses.


----------



## Turgon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

Splendid chaps, splendid, I will playing a Rohirrim. So that makes three of us so far.... more players will be very welcome!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

Greetings all! I'll get my profile up soonish.

Name: Haluin Gilmir

Race: Sindarin

Age:Let's just say he's been around awhile.

Weapons: Three long-bladed daggers, one which is of unusual design...said to be taken from a Corsair after said Corsair and his cronies foolishly ambushed him. An intricately carved quarterstaff. He's also a passable swordself.

Appearance and Personality: He has long black hair, grey eyes, is just over six feet high, and has a scar that runs from left temple to chin. Yes, you guessed it...another Corsair souvenir. He has a very sarcastic sense of humour and has a bad case of wanderlust. He finds most Men amusing and easily makes friends...except with Corsairs, for some reason. His taste in clothing is said to be inspired by the legendary tailor, Dingo and his most prized possession is the amazing leather and fur cape the old man designed for him. To say he's a bit eccentric would about cover it.

History: Born in Greenwood the Great, lived for a short time in Lorien but "wasn't their sort", then kicked around for a bit with the Rangers north of the Shire, chatted up Cirdan and agreed to guard the harbour while the old elf went on a brief holiday to Imladris. After that, he went east and ran into...right again...now he's just arrived in Rohan to ostensibly visit with the Ents.


----------



## Turgon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

Name: Hengist

Age: 57

Race: Rohirrim

Description: Standing well over six foot tall, with a barrel chest and a long mane of iron-grey hair, he cuts an imposing figure. His eyes are green, like the grass of Rohan, and his skin well tanned, like old leather. A salt and pepper beard adorns his chin, which is braided and forked, in something of a dwarven fashion. All in all he has the air of a rather angry badger. 

Equipment: He carries a large, well-notched broadsword, which is plain and without adornment, and a round shield, emblazed with a white horse, rampant, on what could once have been a green field, but has faded now into a dull autumnal colour. He also carries an long ash spear, which he uses as a stick on those days when his bones need a little help. He can usually found wearing a rough leather jerkin, studded with rivets of bronze, plaid leggings, and heavy felt boots. In battle he wears a hauberk of well-tended chainmail. And a beautiful dwarven helm, complete with an ornate face-mask, taken from the horde of Scatha himself, or so it is said.

_Um... seem to have spelt the title of this RP wrong. Where is the Riddenmark? And who has been riding it?  _


----------



## Persephone (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

I want to join, but I want to know the premise of the story. What is it about? Or is it freeform? Do you need a maiden?


----------



## Daranavo (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Something Rotten in the Riddenmark*

I must ask this as well. If it is freeform...IE...out of Tolkiens scope I will not be able to attend this.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 18, 2007)

Hey, I'd love to be in this. Rohan has always been my favourite place from Lord of the Rings. Is this character acceptable?
*
Taetho-Ernil (Taetho or Tae for short)
*
Currently Participating In: Something Rotten In The Riddermark

Race: Horse (Meara, descendant of Felaróf).

Gender: Male

Appearance: A great, jet black horse with a long flowing mane and a diamond-shaped white mark on his nose. His mane has a habit of getting in his face when he is still, but when he runs, it flows behind his head like black fire.

Weapons: Although Taetho is incapable of using conventional weapons, he is extremely strong. He has been trained as a battle-horse and though he can be lethal with his kicks and braun, he can also be quite gentle and delicate.

History: In Progress.


----------



## Daranavo (May 18, 2007)

Your going to play a horse? If so....lets talk.*wink


----------



## Turgon (May 18, 2007)

Wow! Miss Insanity I think playing horse could prove very interesting. Definitely give it ago if you want to join in.

Narya, as for the story. It basically one I came up with after reading a few things in the Appendices of LoTR; involving the Dunlendings and their occupation of Isengard, and Saruman's occupation of it after they were driven out. Basically some Dark Lady type finds one of the lesser rings in the Rohan treasury, which came from the horde of Scatha, and uses this ring to gain some influence over the Dunlendings, when I say some, of course I mean lots... um... and uses them for her own nefarious ends. I'm still fine tuning the details. Is she a member of the royal house looking to put her own son on the throne? Is she an outsider looking to cause mischief for Sauron? Is she a good woman duped by the power of this ring? But most of the story I have. Just that one last thing.

_*Edit:*_ Daranavo, I've done my best to keep this story entirely within Tolkien's scope, I have a thing for that myself. Whilst this story is my own invention, the mind would not boggle at its possibility. It all fits together I think. Dates, people, and the like.


----------



## Daranavo (May 18, 2007)

Excellent Turgon, then I shall pledge myself to this endeavor.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 18, 2007)

Daranavo said:


> Your going to play a horse? If so....lets talk.*wink



Eh?


----------



## Daranavo (May 18, 2007)

Well, if you are going to play a horse, won't you need a rider?


----------



## YayGollum (May 18, 2007)

Not necessarily. It could get by, I am certain. But then, this Miss Insanity lady already agreed to this character of mine as a rider, mostly because he'd be able to talk to horses --->

Name: Truor Tupnm 

Race/Sex: Beorning/Male

Appearance: short (about five feet), long black hair, green eyes, not the handsomest dude you've ever seen, wears hodge-podge armour and a helmet, he also has a superly cool and large and silver shield with a golden bear embossed on it

Weapons: crossbow, throwing knives, poison dart blower, badly made and clublike sword (for the few times he'd be anywhere near the enemy)

Personality: stubborn, loyal, lover of lost causes, but will do much to be on the side that wins, hates elves, open-minded to pretty much anything else, curious, hates responsibility, thinks of himself first, then the other Beornings, then whoever he's with

History: he was superly bored with the Vale of Anduin and left to explore, he learned all kinds of things about all kinds of races (some Dwarves, Lossoth, corsairs of Umbar, and Woses, most notably) then he *heroic music in the background* became the king of the Vale of Anduin when he got back home after his dad died. He didn't like the job and gave it to his younger brother Tilit a while ago.

Other: has a best friend of a horse named Anthrax (who I shall have to get rid of for this story) and a sidekick of a raven named Shadowflaps

________________________________________________________________

Daranavo has Gaidon, though, yes? Well, I wouldn't wish to be evil. Miss Insanity lady, quick! Flip a coin! Truor can speak for the horse, no matter who's riding it. 

Turgon person, I fixed the title.

chrysophalax person, Hm! While I am not a large fan of elfs, I am a large fan of his tailor. Good choice!


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 19, 2007)

Sorry Daranavo, but I promised YayGollum already and I'd like to stick to my promise.


YG - I don't want you to have to abandon Anthrax either. Perhaps you could make him a seperate character and he could become a mount for one of my characters? Just a thought. Let's talk about it on msn.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 19, 2007)

We have several characters now, Turgon. Will you start, or shall I?


----------



## Turgon (May 20, 2007)

Yes, looks like we are ready to go now. I guess most of our characters are going to begin in diverse places, but we all need to be in Edoras for the High Summer Fair. If you want to begin Chrys, then go for it. I'll put a post up tonight, if you haven't already. My mum is coming around for dinner today, typical Sunday thing, so I'm going to be occupied cooking dinner and entertaining and such in the meantime. 

Also Chrys, I'm not going to bring my ent character into the tale until later on in the story, he has no reason to get involved at the moment. So I was thinking maybe Haluin should met up with Hengist at the outset? This could be on the borders of Fangorn if you wish, though we will need to get to Edoras pretty sharpish. Or somewhere on the road, not sure if you can find any motivation for Haluin travelling to Edoras though, so maybe Fangorn is better? Hengist is a bit of a bounder anyhoo. (In the hobbit sense of the word - far too hairy to be the Terry Thomas type.)


----------



## Daranavo (May 20, 2007)

I will have something up this week.


----------



## Daranavo (May 22, 2007)

Not sure where you wanted us to start so I kind of threw something in there to set the tone for him. Daranavo will not be so gung ho this time around. He has something to live for and it may conflict with his sense of duty. It will be interesting to see which becomes dominent in his mind.


----------



## Turgon (May 22, 2007)

Really good post Daranavo. 

Inner conflicts always make for good reading so it will be interesting to see where it leads.

It seems as if your character is already in Edoras? That is basically where everybody needs to be for the main plot line to kick in. My idea is to have a High Summer Fair where all our characters can meet and interact. You know, dancing, feasting, martial contests and the like. It would also be a good place to introduce some of the Rohan Court, as that will play a part in the tale. Also I think Helm Hammerhand is about nineteen at the time of this story, so it will be nice to have him play a cameo.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 22, 2007)

Amazing post, Daranavo! I can see I may just have to step up my game in such fine company. Yay was definitely right about you.


----------



## Turgon (May 22, 2007)

Hey Chrys, I'll get a post up tomorrow and set us on the road for Edoras, I'm sure we can have a little fun on the way and get to know each others characters a little better. While I'm sure we have a history, I'm not quite sure what it is just now.


----------



## Daranavo (May 22, 2007)

That post was a duel effort. The part of Aerin was played by none other then Ara. Thank you Ara. I have read other works of yours Chrys and I was impressed. It will be a pleasure to write with you sir.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 23, 2007)

*curtsies* 

I was half thinking about writing out a profile for her (I toyed with joining at all even before Dar asked if I'd like to help; but not knowing at all what I was going to do, I was thinking I'd sit back and watch) but I'm having a bit more fun keeping her in the background. I'm not sure if she'll be anything more then someone who drifts in and out of the story as needed and so I'm just letting her have whatever space she needs. 

It's a pleasure to have a part in the writing, but in this case -at least and for now- I'm happy to not push her into a leading roll. As it's been said, it should make for an interesting conflict. 

=^.^=


----------



## Turgon (May 24, 2007)

Another cool post guys, and Ara, if it comes to the point where you feel like posting more later on in the story. I'm sure Aerin would fit in well with a few plotlines in the court.

Anyway, I must apologize for the lateness of my post, just been really busy this week, what with my friend visiting me on Tuesday, the Champion's League final last night, and another visit from my friend tonight. I've been living like a hermit for the past couple of months, and as soon as I start on something people start a-calling. Also I have to step up my game to compete with Ara and Daranavo's posts... But there is no rush right? At least I hope not.


----------



## Daranavo (May 24, 2007)

None at all, take as much time as you need sir.


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 24, 2007)

I, aswell, will wait until the moment is right to post. Hopefully that will not be too far away.


----------



## Turgon (May 28, 2007)

Hehe... this horse talk is most strange... but all the better for it.

Sorry for my crappy post, but I'd rather just get something up to continue the story then spend ten weeks trying to write something good. I've had that problem too many times. At least I've brought a few things into the story. Heh.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 28, 2007)

Pffffffffffffft! I wish all my posts were that "crappy"! You are indeed back with a vengeance, old friend. I'd best watch my back!


----------



## Turgon (May 28, 2007)

Hehe... thanks Chrys... but I left a lot on the cutting room floor so to speak. And Hengist's eyesight willing, he'll have your back too!!


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 29, 2007)

If it suits everyone, my character will stay in Rohan until the fair, at which point he will break free and petition to join the rest of the company - once it is formed.


----------



## Turgon (May 30, 2007)

No worries, Miss, Hengist and Haluin will be at the fair shortly anyway I think. We can take things from there.


----------



## Seregon (May 30, 2007)

Hello all! I shall be posting my profile here, hopefully later tonight, if not tomorrow morning. And I hope you don't mind, Turgon, but I thought I'd recruit my friend Elfgirl for this also. (She's _mildly_ useful as a romantic interest for my characters... (Elfy, when you see this, please don't hurt me... I like me.))

So; everything kosher?


----------



## Miss Insanity (May 31, 2007)

Turgon said:


> No worries, Miss, Hengist and Haluin will be at the fair shortly anyway I think. We can take things from there.



Excellent!  Looking forward to posting amongst the rest of ya!


----------



## Turgon (May 31, 2007)

Hehe, that's all well and good then MissI... tries to think of some evil storylines involving horse thieves... 

And that's fine with me Seregon, though I'm not sure how much time you will have for romance when we are holed up in some desolate place in the deep midwinter. I mean somebody has to get the firewood... and what with Hengist dodgy knee and all.

*sigh*

Hopefully though you are going to play Rohirrim type characters? As I would like to keep as close to the Rider theme as possible. I know Chrys is playing an elf, but too many outlandish races might not sit well, especially considering the Rohirrim's dislike of strangers.

Which reminds me Chrys, I am going to be busy tonight, Thursday is lads night over in the Hidden City. But I'll get us a nice post up tomorrow. Just don't forget to keep that hood up?

Also to Narya, if you are reading this, I forgot to mention in PM, but if you still want to play that character, and are still a little pressed for time, then you need not worry about it. Your posts can come as and when you have time for them.

I think this is the first RP I have written that has gone into double figures, so three cheers to me. *rolls eyes at Yay for doubting*

Hmm... also thinking about it, England play Brazil tomorrow, in what our American cousins like to refer to as soccaar. So I may be a little busy then, probably crying in the aftermath too. So if I don't get a post up in the daytime (GMT) then you may not hear from me... like... ever again...


----------



## Seregon (May 31, 2007)

Turgon said:


> And that's fine with me Seregon, though I'm not sure how much time you will have for romance when we are holed up in some desolate place in the deep midwinter. I mean somebody has to get the firewood... and what with Hengist dodgy knee and all.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Hopefully though you are going to play Rohirrim type characters? As I would like to keep as close to the Rider theme as possible. I know Chrys is playing an elf, but too many outlandish races might not sit well, especially considering the Rohirrim's dislike of strangers.


 
*Decides not to make a joke about cold weather and romance*

Ahem... anyway... Yes, all of my characters shall be human (whatever kind this is supposed to be; I'm better discerning that with the other races). I'm just putting the finishing touches on my profiles and I believe Elfy's doing the same for hers. I'll put them in this post when I'm done.

Alright... here they are:

Name: Avari
Race/Age/Gender: Human/20/Female
Appearance: Blonde hair, blue eyes, fair skin.
Personality: She’s rather sarcastic and gritty, yet somehow kind at the same time.
History: She lived with her family until she was twelve, yet rarely had anything to do with them; and they didn’t seem to care. She always wanted to do something more than just be a wife to some villager she didn’t much like, so as soon as she thought she could make it, she left. It was difficult, at first, and she took odd jobs to get by, yet she grew into her own as a fighter, and while not being accepted, she was not altogether rejected either.
Weapons: A shortsword and several daggers, not to mention poisons and herbs.
Armor: Leather, unless she absolutely has to have something else.

Name: Leoh
Race/Age/Gender: Human/23/Male
Appearance: Blonde hair, blue eyes, fair skin. A bit of facial hair, yet he usually shaves thoroughly.
Personality: Dark, quiet. Dislikes interacting with people, yet he does when he must; always looking for an adventure. He’s a bit of a thief, but he’ll never admit it. He likes to parade around like a gallant knight, secretly laughing at everyone who takes him seriously.
History: He was raised by some pessimistic villagers; as a child he was quite lighthearted, yet he picked up more of their traits than he realized, and soon he was just as cold as they were. He traveled everywhere he could get to, looking for any kinds of adventure which would come his way.
Weapons: A broadsword, two smaller, lighter twin swords, and throwing daggers.
Armor: Leather; if he knows he’s going to be in a major battle, he’ll wear chainmail, yet it’s uncommon at best.

Props to Elfy for letting me use a couple of old character names (I'm horrible at all that), and hope these are alright. And, sorry for my poor histories... I always have to play a character a little bit to really get that well-developed.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 31, 2007)

Like I'd forget the hood...*humph* Looking forward to that post, Turgon. Congrats on the double figures!


----------



## elfgirl (May 31, 2007)

Here's my bit.

Name: Allea
Race/Age/Gender: Human/25/Female
Appearance; Brown hair, brown eyes, tanned skin.
Personality: Playful, mischievous, and a little bad-tempered at times.
History: Orphaned as a child, she roamed the streets, picking up as much as she could from watching, before managing to get enough money and influence to get actual training as a soldier. 
Weapons: Twin blades and throwing daggers.
Armor: Leather.

Name: Eteri
Race/Age/Gender:Human/34/Male
Appearance: Brown hair, brown eyes, fair skin. Some facial hair, yet kept short, never an actual beard. (For the sole reason that the author finds beards to be icky and disgusting, and could not tolerate a character with one.) Strong jawline, high cheekbones… you get the picture.
Personality: Kind and gallant; chivalrous. (*gag*) Sweet… He always tries to do what’s right and responsible.
History: Raised by his mother after his father died when he was four, he’s always tried to do what’s in the best interests of his family and friends.
Weapons: A broadword and a longsword.
Armor: Whatever type of typical shiny metal the Rohirrim-people usually have.

Any problems?

And Sere, no problem for the names, and don't worry about the comment. I won't hurt you... much. *Mutters about her _immense_ usefulness.*


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 3, 2007)

Uh... yes... it has been _some_ time for me, but lurking in the shadows and watching this story unfold has me interested in hopping back aboard the ol' MERPG train...

I've a character in mind. He's a beardling, but I understand there are some concerns about having too many non-Rohirrim muddying the story. I'd leave it at your discretion, Turgon. If you'd like, I can restyle the fellow as a Rider and step outside of my traditional, four-and-a-half foot comfort zone. 

Cheers...

P.S. Yay, Chrys... I'm sure you both want to throttle for me for abandonning the "Stumbling" thread as I did, without explanation and such. Many apologies are in order there. The past semester kind of ambushed and broke me pretty badly. But - I can still do my penance and resume my role in that story if you're interested in continuing it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 3, 2007)

Ghoriiim! you must have psychically heard me wishing that you would read this story. I, for one, have missed writing with you. Yes, it was disappointing when you disappeared...*shrugs* Go forth and do penance, dwarf!


----------



## Turgon (Jun 3, 2007)

Hullo Ghorim, don't think I've RPed with you before, but I've certainly heard your praises sung. As for Chrys wanting to throttle you, well we have something in common there. She once made my character, Serewing, dance a solo Springle-ring in the marketplace of Umbar, for calling one of those wretched... um... lovely, I mean lovely... wolves of hers, a mangy-cur. Never have gotten over the humiliation of it all.

Anyway, I am not adverse to have a dwarf in the company. I did tell myself when I started the thread that one elf and one dwarf would be fine. This may seem a little arbitary to Seregon and Elfgirl who I have been badgering about the idea of having female warriors in a company of Rohirrim riders, yet I do think a dwarf could be accomodated. Of course you would have to find a reason for him visiting the Edoras High Summer Fair. I can think of a few reasons myself, so I am sure it will give you no trouble.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 3, 2007)

Doesn't sound arbitrary to me. I just wish I'd done a female dwarf... I mean really, who would be able to tell the difference?

I suppose that's why sexism amongst dwarves is difficult.

Also... I will try and post later today.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 4, 2007)

Ghorim! That is an amazing post! I'm blown away by your ability. Now I'm really looking forward to getting involved with everyone when the fair happens so I can interact with you guys.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 4, 2007)

I tend to do things backwards... post first, profile second. Check the IC thread for the first appearance of...

Name: Jokim

Race: Dwarf (Male)

Age: 126

Appearance/Attire: Typical dwarvish build, with a bushy auburn beard. Jokim appears to be near top physical condition, but has a peculiar gait. He moves unevenly at times. His face bears a few minor scars and a nose that looks like it has been previously broken. He wears a gray tunic with brown trim, a thick black belt, brown gloves, dark brown pants, and dark gray boots. He _always_ wears a full brown hood that covers his entire head except for his face and beard, which comes spilling unceremoniously out the front. His clothes are all pretty well worn-in. His eyes are brown and unremarkable.

History: Jokim was born in the Grey Mountains, but then had to make a sudden move out to Erebor at the age of five - owing to the dragon Scatha's sack of the dwarvish settlement there. Having lost some family in the attack, Jokim harbored a lust for vengeance, and just over a century later took part in an ill-fated campaign to reclaim the Grey Mountains for the Khazad. He left the army following that campaign, and fell under the influence of the entertainer Sir Astoundo a few years thereafter (more on that to be revealed as the story progresses). He now travels with Sir Astoundo's Astonishing Assortment of Associates as a featured performer, undertaking marvelous feats of strength to the delight of crowds throughout Middle-Earth. Jokim has grown unhappy with this position, however.

Weapons: Jokim is adept with the battle axe, but only wields his weapon during performances nowadays. Sir Astoundo keeps the weapon locked away from Jokim at all other times. 

---

I hope this character concept hasn't pushed things too far off the deep end. I fear hardcore Tolkienites would not be so accommodating of traveling circuses in Arda. But, hey, how else would a dwarf wind up in Edoras, I ask you?

Looking forward to where things go next...

EDIT: Thank ye kindly, Miss I... I aim to please.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 4, 2007)

Ghorim, my friend...it'll be an enormous pleasure working with you again. Can't wait to find out what Jokim's views on elves are.

I wonder if Trahald will put in an appearance with his lot. Seems Astoundo could give him some competition!


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 4, 2007)

Just waiting until the start o the festival then I'll be posting. Daranavo, being a Lt. may be of some help getting an audience with an important person. Perhaps he should be sought out by an old friend and mentor. 

And welcome everyone!


----------



## Turgon (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool post Ghorim, and Daranavo, you read my mind. Hehe!

Anyway, should have my post up later tonight. I'll kick the fair off, and we can all get to it I guess.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 4, 2007)

I posted. Apologies for the lateness, and please note it was a collaborative effort between Elfy and I.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 5, 2007)

Yay, Eorache is everything I thought he'd be, but Rogane...*snickers* I must say, I didn't see his attitude coming...love it!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm sure that I could have made Eorache the Valiant more sickening. I've just been shuddering all day at the thought of the guy. Rogane is way more fun. Truor will most probably be translating for him as well, the poor guy.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought he was quite funny Yay, though the horse did give me the biggest laugh. I think the pair of them will brighten up the RP no end.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 5, 2007)

Um... sorry for the strange post. I did mean to bring Hengist and Haluin into the city to the sound of minstrels, jugglers, drunken wretching and all that other fun summer fair malarky. Got a little side tracked however and my post ran on. Thank heavens for Haluin's jedi training, though, otherwise I would have been writing all night.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 5, 2007)

Gotta say, I'm a bit surprised myself. I'll have to keep a tight rein on my powers!


----------



## Turgon (Jun 5, 2007)

*cringes*

Yeah, it was pretty bad. It wasn't really meant to be a mind trick though. I was thinking more along the lines of blather, there used to be a skill you could learn in the old Warhammer RPG game called 'Blather' where you could talk your way out of any situation, that was what Haluin was doing. Just wanted to get my post up though, as I am really hungry and need to cook myself something up. So I'll change my post later to make my meaning a little clearer.

Also, Narya, I promised to send you a few notes about the Queen didn't I? Totally slipped my mind, I will get around to it when I have eaten however.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 5, 2007)

Heh, well I took a stab at the horse thing. *shrugs*


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool. Why not? Truor will have his hands full with translating for several, then. Who knows how skewed his translations could be?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 6, 2007)

Drat! I must have carried Hengist into the wrong stable. Either that, or the horses were too busy talking to notice...


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 6, 2007)

I think think it was just assumed that it was a different, empty stable.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 6, 2007)

Yah sorry if there was not continuity I did not see it, however, I really enjoyed that exchange..thank you.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 6, 2007)

Haha, indeed! I've made another new post, this time trying to incorporate Hengist and Haluin. Look forward to meeting you two in the empty stable by the pub.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 6, 2007)

Yay! I get to post! Thanks Miss.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 7, 2007)

Decided to add a post giving a little flavour to the fair.

Yay and Daranavo - hope you didn't mind me sticking you both in the swordsman tourney?

If anybody else wishes you to join any of the contests let me know, I can sign you up in one of the bouts. Hengist needs to be in the wrestling final though, and Haluin in Archery. Some interesting plot-lines will thereby ensue.

*wonders if Jokim and Ollie will perform well enough to to earn a place in Meduseld on the final day*

 

Nice post elf-girl, not sure there would be quite so many whores in Edoras, not exactly your typical urban cesspool after all... but after my performance with the jedi mind trick the other night. I'm in no position to criticise...


----------



## elfgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Turgon said:


> Nice post elf-girl, not sure there would be quite so many whores in Edoras, not exactly your typical urban cesspool after all... but after my performance with the jedi mind trick the other night. I'm in no position to criticise...



Well, thanks.

And in my defense... in the chivalrous-type time in London, or any other place... could you really say the same thing? It's just a fact of life; where there are soldiers, with money, especially if there is alcohol, there are whores.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 7, 2007)

Many men who grew up in Rohan had died before ever knowing a woman. Edoras was not like a typical place of that era. Always beset by strife and enemies, such debouchery though it may of existed, would not be profound at all. The Rohirrim were not typical men and soldiers in my mind. Driven by will, oath and purpose.


----------



## Seregon (Jun 7, 2007)

Daranavo said:


> Many men who grew up in Rohan had died before ever knowing a woman. Edoras was not like a typical place of that era. Always beset by strife and enemies, such debouchery though it may of existed, would not be profound at all. The Rohirrim were not typical men and soldiers in my mind. Driven by will, oath and purpose.


 
So... I guess they were like the elves. The entire race (or in this case ethnicity) was completely pure and perfect and wonderful and they never did anything wrong because it was WRONG! *sniff* Of course... how could you insinuate that they were MEN, Elfy! Horrible, horrible.

If you'd like, Daranavo, maybe we could edit our posts to make them more pristine.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 7, 2007)

Not pristine, but perhaps more Tolkienesque? No need to take offence where none is meant, but not all RPGs are meant to have sexual innuendo therein. 

Actually, believe it or not, there are some men out there who respect women. At least...those worthy of respect...


----------



## Seregon (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't get me wrong; I'm not trying to disrespect either gender. But quite honestly, unless the Rohirrim were like the Roman army, I think it highly unlikely that there were not ladies of ill repute around them. It's just like you could argue with any darker elven character (and after this, I suppose any darker Rohirrim soldier), that Tolkien did not envision their being anything but wonderful and nice. But you can't push a race, or even an ethnicity or an area, into a category and have it describe all of them. Maybe my characters are just in the wrong part of town. But I'm sorry, just speaking culturally, realistically, I don't think it was out of line. I just don't especially like Daranavo's little "everything is pure" view of this area and this - or any - group of people.


----------



## elfgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a solution.

Dara, I apologize if our views clash. No big deal.

Turgon, if you want _either_ of us to change our posts, we will.

Chryso... sorry.

Sere... Shut your mouth. _*Now.*_

Problem solved.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, I hold no emotion to my words, I am simply attempting to point out that the third age is not like the fourth age. When a common enemy is upon a race of people, there is little tolerance for laziness, crime and such. The society requires every available person to put effort toward the common good. To learn and become proficient at...something useful. It took alot to repair leather, make food and ale, birth horses and livestock, tend to the fields, tend the houses and buildings. Most of the men did not do these things, they, were soldiers. The women did these things as Grandmothers, mothers, wives, sisters and daughters. It would be intrinsically important for every available man and woman to be mated for the survival of the race. This, I believe was Tolkiens intent of these people during this time. 

I do not see anything wrong with portraying a less devout character but before you simply do, consider the implications of such a person in such a society. If trust became an issue, would you want to go into battle? 

Later, when the evil is vanquished, perhaps there would be more of such especially when the blood of Kings has ended and everyday comforts are sought after.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 7, 2007)

My words were mostly in jest Elfy and Seregon, it's no big deal. I can see everybody's point on this issue. Personally I see the Rohirrim as Tolkien's homage to the anglo-saxon's of England prior to the Norman invasion. That's where my I got the inspiration for my character Hengist. Hengist was, of course, a famous Saxon warlord, along with his brother Horsa. (hehe... yes I avoided making the obvious joke... ) Also Hengist's masked dwarven helm is more a homage to the famous helmet found in the treasure of Sutton Hoo rather than anything else. The Rohirrim were not soldier's though, I've always seen them like the old Saxon fyrd. As did Tolkien I think, that is to say, an army of non-professional warriors, not a standing army; this was a big deal in England. It was also one of reasons we lost the Battle of Hastings. We have never liked a standing army, of course this in later days this changed, the downside of imperialism maybe? But meh... I'm straying from my point.

Even in Anglo-saxon England, whores existed, it is not called the oldest profession for nothing. So let us not turn a jest into an issue? My favourite RP character of all time, Serewing, was rather fond of ladies of ill-repute himself. In fact 'fast ships and loose women' were ever his watch-words. Elfgirl and Seregon, I do not want you to change your posts, also you should meet Serewing, I'm sure you would have a lot in common. Hehe... ahem! I don't think people are getting at you here, maybe they just envisioned a more 'heroic' story. Terrible things did happen in Tolkien's work. The fate of Celebrian for instance has always been a bone of contention with Tolkien scholars.

So let's put this behind us and have some fun eh? Maybe strike a happy medium?


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all, 

New post, no whores. Nothing with four legs, either.  

I like how things are shaping up... there are some nice little conflicts brewing, and a _lot_ of characters who are going to start bumping into each other rather soon. 

Next time you hear from me, Sir Astoundo and his Astonishing Assembly of Assonance should be performing, so do make reservations.  

Until then, I need to get to work on a feature that I'm doing for the magazine where I'm interning this summer. It's not too long (shorter than this last post, actually), but it's my first major article for them and I want to make it good. 

I'll be sure to check TTF each time I take a break, though.

P.S. What the hell is this I see on the bottom of the forums? Happy birthday, Yay!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2007)

For the swordsmanship bit, no, I wouldn't mind having Eorache the Valiant in on that. Truor would call you crazy if you suggested it for him, though. Neither of them would go into the archery contest, but Truor would definitely watch. It looks as if the Miss Insanity person has an idea for her horse and Truor in the race, though. Who knows? Truor's short but stocky, would weight about as much or even a bit more than some other riders. Shortness would give them better aerodynamics? Truor could fly into a fit of rage and attack Eorache the Valiant, who would most likely enter with the longsuffering Rogane, if the guy made too many sickeningly heroic comments.  

Also, yes, I deserve a happy birthday.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday YG! Have a fresh, wriggling fish head on me my friend!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, why not? Make that two! You deserve 'um, Yay.  =^.^=

Dar, I'll try to find a way we can work out our post soon. Might be around, ummm... Well, I've got a three day weekend starting tomorrow so I think I should be able to find somewhere to got online for a bit. Depends on what else is going on. Look forward to writing for this again. Will try to keep up as needed. 

=^.^=


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 8, 2007)

This weekend is not possible. But I will be writing it maybe Sunday evening and beginning of week in the evenings.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, I am lost as to what is going on. First Hengist was an outcast, and now, he isn't without explanation? ALot of my writing involved an interaction with Hengist to get him an audience and now, well, its scrapped. I will just write something involving Daranavo and his lady friend.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, sorry if I threw the storyline off.  

Should I delete the post?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 11, 2007)

Daranavo, Hengist's audience with the king was a little unforeseen by me too, we tried to work with it however as we didn't know quite when you would be back. In situations like this however, it's no problem if you ask for the previous posts to be edited to accomodate your hard work. If you have spent hours working on a post and something is written that will put you out, or you have a better idea, or anything of that sort. Then just let us know. That applies to anybody, and that's what OOC threads are for. We are all ice-cool, frosty people, and we will be more than happy to work together to make a better story.

Of course this is mostly my fault, and just proves my point that Jedi mind-tricks should only be used in extreme circumstances. Using one to get past imperial storm-troopers is good, using one to stop somebody smoking 'death-sticks' is bad. _Are you taking note Lucas?_

Is shall strive to give this RP the direction it needs in the future. I have been a little lax so far. So Narya and Chrys, can you alter the part in your posts where the audience with the king is mentioned? Daranavo can you post up your original Daranavo and Hengist idea? And Yay - elves are way cooler than dwarves.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 11, 2007)

What's this about elves and dwarves? You'd best watch your words there, friend! Looks like Jokim will just have to prove you wrong.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 11, 2007)

Just some friendly ribbing about an up and coming debate Ghorim, actually I am rather fond of the little coal-biters. Um... I meant doughty beardlings of course. 

*coughs* Happy Durin's Day!


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, though I do not know why Hengist is an outcast, I wanted to provide the reader with the notion that Hengists returning was no idle thing and that such an action had risk and importance. I also wanted to get the point across that Daranavo even agreeing to assist him endangers his position as an officer. However, he would risk it due to their friendship and comradery that they once held for one another. Something happens between soldiers who live, fight, bleed and die together. I wanted to bring this to light here. What do you all think because several posts have followed the present line further departing from continuity?


----------



## Seregon (Jun 11, 2007)

Daranavo said:


> Well, though I do not know why Hengist is an outcast...


 
Just out of curiosity... do you even bother reading other people's posts?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 11, 2007)

As far as I am aware Daranavo, the summons from the King is only mentioned twice. I have sent a PM to Narya and Chrys, asking for them to change their posts to omit that reference from them. If you just hold your post until we hear from them, you should be able to put it up as you originally envisioned it. Again, I will endevour, to direct this RP a little better from now on. Really I should have sent you a PM asking you what your thoughts were...


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 11, 2007)

Seregon said:


> Just out of curiosity... do you even bother reading other people's posts?


 
It is apparent that Seregon has a specific problem with me. Though I am not certain why, his words are sharp. I would appreciate a little more respect from you Seregon when you write your comments. If you wish to air out whatever it is that is bothering you, please refer to PM's and I will accomodate you. Thank you.

Turgon, I thank you once again for your patience with me. I appreciate your efforts my friend.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 11, 2007)

Multiple oopss! Sorry for the confusion. Anyway, I've edited my post accordingly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 12, 2007)

It's worth the time to edit, guys. I've got to get a sneak preview of what Dar's writing and it fits well with where things started out from. 

We're working on our post as well, Aerin and Daranavo at the festivities... *smiles*


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 12, 2007)

Just waiting on Daranavo's reply, Turgon. No worries, we'll get this thing worked out!


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 12, 2007)

You've got mail. For starters it would help things out greatly for Hengist and haluin to remain in the stables for just a bit longer.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, whew! Hopefully everything's as it should be now.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 12, 2007)

just waiting on chrys just once more. I truely appreciate the patience.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 12, 2007)

I've editted once again. I decided to just let Daranavo handle the interaction between the characters, since he says this is supposed to be a very serious encounter. Haluin doesn't do serious very well, I'm afraid.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 12, 2007)

I have more, but I feel this exchange is very important for the tempo between several characters and I want to get it right. So here is a good spot to get some insight into Hengist's character and Haluin's as well. Yay, if your character would not relent and just leave let me know I will modify as necessary to get it right. The same goes with Anthrax.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 12, 2007)

I have no large problems. The only difference that I would wish for would be that Eorache the Valiant not know anybody. I'd figure him to be the sort from a smaller town who became a large fan of running all over the place to kill anything that didn't look peaceful because the defenders that he knew in that town weren't impressive enough. His plan is to have his name inspire fear in the enemy. Ick. As poor Rogane lamented, they hardly ever leave the little border towns. As well as, Eorache the Valiant wouldn't be the sort to lend an ear to rumors. 

Of course, he could have just heard one thing or two about the Daranavo character. I wasn't sure how familiar you were writing that he was with the guy. He would still have walked away, though. At least because he wouldn't figure it to be any of his business, would be relieved and assuming that those guys were there to take control of a valuable resource.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 13, 2007)

Two things. First of all, Haluin is supposed to be "revealed" as an Elf much later. Despite the fact that Haluin and Hengist have a very long friendship, Haluin has never been to Edoras. You can ask Turgon for those details if you wish. Also...nowhere in my profile does it say Haluin has a bow, just knives and a quarterstaff. I'm running against popular opinion when I say that bows are not necessarily standard issue if one is Elven. 

*hastily makes an appointment with a plastic surgeon to have ears bobbed* I seem to be doing a very poor job at disguising Haluin!

I'm VERY glad you didn't have Haluin actually leave, because to directly confront him like that when you don't know him is like inviting the Devil to lunch...possibly fascinating in theory, but a very bad mistake in practise. You wanted to learn more about his character? *toothy dragon grin*  You got it! I'm just wondering if I should post next...?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure it is a huge problem if Daranavo recognizes Haluin as an elf, I think anybody who has seen an elf before could work it out, not sure if Daranavo has seen an elf or not though. The majority of the Rohirrim would be in the dark as to what he is however.

Anyways, just a quick few lines, going to be at the hospital for the rest of the day. When I get back I'll write a big post in the OOC to clear a few things up.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you, I did the fixes, let me know if there is anything else that looks out of place. The proper tone for this reuinion has been set I feel. Thanks to all.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, Daranavo. I'm just waiting on Turgon to give me the green light.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, Turgon, for letting me post! It was killing me holding that in.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 17, 2007)

Kill you? As you wish *wrings hands together and laughs maniacally*


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, er, I was waiting for Turgon to post lol. Hmm, I guess I'm up. Should not be to long.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I was actually waiting for you to post Daranavo. The best thing for Hengist to do in these circumstances is just to stand back I think. Well the best thing for the story anyway...

Interested to see how that pans out.


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 22, 2007)

Chrys might as well put a golF ball in Hals mouth cuz Dar is gunna tee off!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 22, 2007)

*Looks around, puzzled, then shrugs* "Interesting, thought I heard someone say something...must've been mistaken."


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 23, 2007)

*Fetches the popcorn, kicks back on his beanbag chair, and waits for the fireworks to start.*

I'll let you guys hash out this dispute before I do any more posting.

P.S. Get on with it!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 24, 2007)

Heh, you might be waiting awhile. It seems he has to get up the courage!


----------



## Persephone (Jun 25, 2007)

Just wanted to leave a note to y'all that I have Finals this week so if you need me to do anything, Turgon, please pm me. I will be popping in and out a lot, but won't be able to stay long enough until after Finals week.

I have been saving the documents on my desktop for reading later.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2007)

Good post, Dar. 

I'm with Ghorim. All for good writing and well done posts, but no slacking! I would like to get to our next co-post and so on to the rest of the story. 

...Can I have some of that popcorn?...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 27, 2007)

*humph* Was hoping for more...


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, to be frank, it is highly unlikely someone unknown or cloaked would remain so for very long as suspicious everyone is and the times at hand. I stifled the conflict to maintain what you wanted Chys, I hope you are not dissapointed.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 27, 2007)

Am confused...had I stated I wanted anything in specific? You just made it sound as though the intraction between your character and mine would be more...something, other than it was, I suppose. What you wrote between your character and Hengist is great, though


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 27, 2007)

Well initially, I wanted to but physical altercation would of led to the discovery of who Hal is and I got the sense that you wanted to keep his ID secret for now. I just did the best I could to keep it all the way you wanted and move on past the initial meeting.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 28, 2007)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed, but if you're interested, go to Member Announcements and read about our Miss Insanity. It seems she was caught up in something rather nasty in Israel and it'll be awhile before she's back with us.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, Chrys, unfortunately enough! Thankfully, it's only a temporary delay for her. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm... well, I blew off a bit of creative steam in the Glittering Caves section of the Forum. Gradually sketching in Jokim's backstory and such...

Are you folks going to advance/wrap up the current scene soon...? I don't want to cut into it with the grand freak show that I've been planning, but I think it might be best to push things forward soon, personal schedules permitting.

Hope the Fourth was good to you, my fellow Yankees...


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 6, 2007)

I worked but got some free food. Anyways, *twiddles thumbs* why not toss your character's backstory type stuffs in here? Through some flashback or story told or something. Or whatever scenes you might have planned. But then, mayhaps that last thing would be encouraging interaction with all. oh well. I have been attempting to catch the Turgon person on those little IMy things. Uttered towards the air ---> I am always here, yo! Always thrilled to help out! Could easily move things along, with permissions!


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think the problem with tossing all of that exposition into the forum proper is that it clutters things up and cuts Jokim off from all of you guys and your characters. He'd get trapped in his own history, instead of existing in the present.

I actually didn't intend to have any flashbacks, but things have been slow here and I had some time over the holiday, so I started asking myself about the character's past, and a bit of a story line popped out. 

To get the real deal on Jokim, though, he'll have to start interacting with the other characters in Edoras. He can't do that while he's holed up in a carriage with Ollie the giant, so I'm hoping we can kick start things a bit and begin throwing characters together and seeing what happens. That's where it gets fun, after all.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 6, 2007)

Yay, please, go ahead if you have something. And Ghorim, as always can't wait to have the ascerbic Haluin begin mixing it up with your dwarf. I've found myself wondering if they might share some sort of connection through being so close location-wise, since Haluin hails from Mirkwood and Jokim is a northern dwarf. Old Dragon troubles perhaps?

Also, Yay, I've been attempting to catch you AND Turgon on the IMthingy as well to chat further plottageses.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 6, 2007)

I've actually been out of action for a while due to changing internet providers and what have you. I've finally upgraded to a broadband package. So no more waiting for ages to read a page. Huzzah!

Anyways, I'll get a post up soon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 12, 2007)

Argh!

Where has everyone gone?


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm still here...waiting.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey I'm finally back after my accident. I can start posting again, so I don't feel like a total recluse.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 20, 2007)

Greetings, Miss Insanity person. Garn, that is one creepy relative of yours! Being all decent and benevolent? What's the angle? Couldn't have actually been a brother!  Anyways, I have been informed that the chryophalax person's computer has died. A new one should coalesce in at least a week.


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 20, 2007)

Alas, one enters and another leaves. Welcome back MissI, and farewell for the moment, Chrys. Oddly enough, she and I were just conspiring to get the IC thread moving again. Ah well. I'll keep kicking around ideas around inside my head in the meantime...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 24, 2007)

Greetings! Was I missed? I see *snarl* that I didn't miss anything. Has anyone heard from Turgon?? And yes, my dwarfish friend, I may just go ahead and make that post...hehe.


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 26, 2007)

I've heard nothing of Turgon since his last post in this thread. Perhaps his switch to broadband hit a snag. Feel free to post, Chrys. The same goes for the rest of you, if there's anyway to circumvent the encounter that's currently left suspended IC.

Oh yeah, and there's more on Lil' Jokim in The Gittering Caves. I think I've written more about him as a child than as an adult now. That's not really what I was expecting...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 27, 2007)

Yesssssssssssss, posting again! I love it! *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Turgon (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello all, sorry for my prolonged absense, been in a bit of a bad way so to speak, the black dogs and all that. Anyhoo, I'm ready to start posting again if you are still interested. Actually I am ready to start posting if you are not...


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 22, 2007)

Post, post,post,post....post,post,post,post...post,post,postity post! And yes, there is a tune with this! Hehe...


----------



## Turgon (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I post, post, posted... 

Somehow it looked more impressive on paper.

Damn you paper!!

*shake his fist*


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, Turgon! Now, if everyone else will only get back on board...

Also, please don't forget that to post that itinerary of Festival activities for us!


----------



## Turgon (Aug 23, 2007)

YE HIGH SUMMER FAIR

Here follows a quick rundown of events.

First Day - Wresting.

The wrestling contest begins at eventide, the follow contests being those containing the two favourites. Hengist of Rohan, and Prince Helm of Meduseld. It should be noted, that no hooking, gauging, spiting or petting be allowed.

Hengist vs Kjartan

Helm vs Edwyn

Second Day - The Martial Tourney

Again the martial tourney begins at eventide, it should be noted that the above rules apply.

Eorache vs Fram Fairlock

Daranavo vs Beornhelm

Third Day - The Archery Tourney.

The contest begins at nootide, spitting be allowed as long as contestants bring their own spitoons. It should be noted however that the ban against petting be still in force. Also, no tights shall be worn - under pain of death.

Halfast

Robyn Hook

O'Brian the Hunter

Final Day - The Race

All goodmen wishing to take part in the race should assemble before the doors of Meduseld at Noontide.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 27, 2007)

I've sent out the hounds for our missing participants, Turgon and I should be posting by tomorrow. Whew!


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow! Good to hear. I've basically removed Jokim from the action for the moment so that everyone else can catch up. My next post should be the big Astounding Associates performance, when the proper time comes.


----------



## Miss Insanity (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm still here! Whenever shall poor Taetho escape?


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2007)

I was wondering that as well. The day of the race, as I have it planned. Looks as if you are still just standing around next to the Daranavo person's character. Truor plans on easily persuading Taetho into winning the race for him, merely for a laugh. After which he doesn't really have any plans. He wouldn't be evil enough to actually steal somebody's horse. Who knows what Taetho can persuade him to do, though? I had planned on waiting for the day of the race for Truor to even bother approaching. Doesn't look like it is that day, though. Is it?


----------



## Miss Insanity (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha. I don't think so. I'll try to work in some more posts with him preparing mentally to leave. I'll make him maybe already thinking of escaping during the race and then truor's suggestion is just a great coincidence for him.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 14, 2007)

Whilst I wait for someone else to post, happy birthday to Ghorim!

Also, I'll be on vacation until the 23rd, so I hope I find more to read when I get back!


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2007)

These characters were requested. Maybe they'll stick around for the actual story, but since mostly Rohan types were preferred, mayhaps they're just here because they fit into a festival atmosphere.

Name: Trahald the Tainted

Race/Sex: Southron type human/Male

Appearance: black, roving eyes that don't miss very much, short and black hair, some pretty dark skin, pantaloons, slashed vest, bandana covering the top of his head and missing left ear, a belt holding his weapons and various potions and poisons, average height and build. Why not?

Personality: smart, tends to think about only himself, if he's nice to anybody, it's only because he thinks he has something to gain from it, he can be very flattering, harsh, condescending, or aloof, I found out that he does have some morals, but he's just too intelligent to let them get in his way most of the time, hates corsairs but will still do business with them, as he will with pretty much anyone, if he can. Very fun to play. Yay for weaselly people!

Weapons: usually uses a bludgeon and cutlass and potions and poisons, but has plenty of other weapons in his wagon

History: kidnapped by corsairs of Umbar at a superly young age, he mostly got to work in the kitchen of some ship with a very talented chef, he learned to be a great chef himself, also how to make potions and poisons, he tried to poison his captain, but that didn't work and got his mentor killed and his left ear chopped off, a while later, he tried again, escaped, and killed the captain with his own cutlass, he ran away, begged, and picked pockets for a while in small towns in Gondor, hung out in bars, became a successful gambler, went north, ran into Boffin and Tolir, after a while, he acquired enough merchandise in games of chance that he started his own traveling business, Trahald's Itinerant Armoury (and apothecary, and toyshop), travels Middle Earth looking for profits
__________________________________________________ ___________

Name: Boffin

Race/Sex: Dwarf/Male

Appearance: definitely more fat than muscle on him, too sickeningly innocent looking to look very smart, blue eyes most often looking off into space, golden hair, long and not very neat beard, colorful clothes that might look good at a formal dinner under a not very well made coat of mail (the clothes are under that, not the dinner), has an outrageous looking helm that was only used by his ancestors in ceremonies

Personality: absent-minded, loyal, friendly to pretty much anyone, sickeningly innocent, admires elves, is embarrassed and self-conscious in front of most Dwarves. He makes me sick most of the time.

Weapons: just a mace and dagger, sorry

History: born to a rich family in the Lonely Mountain, he was given some expensive tutors, but he wasn't a very fast learner and was just embarrassing the other Dwarves by being around, so he was eventually cast out of the mountain to learn some common sense, ran into an adventuring group of elves and humans, helped them out, learned to appreciate elf type stuffs, found out that he had a talent for understanding what they had to teach, learned a few of their languages, hung out with them for a while, left to help with adventures with Tolir in the north, ran into Trahald the Tainted and makes toys for him nowadays

Other: gots a white and gold pony named Pooftop that he got from some elves

_______________________________________________________________

Name: Tolir

Race/Sex: mostly Lossoth type human/Male

Appearance: one of those huge, scary, but harmless looking type dudes, bright red skin from working with Dwarves and not having skin as resistant as their's, curly brown hair, brown eyes, very Dwarvish looking clothes, pretty good armour he made himself while hanging out with Dwarves

Personality: definitely a follower, if he was left alone, he wouldn't know what to do with himself, he'd have to find some place to work for someone, not very smart, not much of a personality, is usually quiet and thinking to himself, doesn't like to talk to most people, but is superly loyal. I made him to make fun of people that like playing humans in fantasy R. P. G. type things, so he's supposed to be boring. I found out later that I also don't like him because he's too sad. Always reminiscing and beating himself up about how he couldn't save the lives of loved ones. Ick. Why do I have any serious characters at all? Too boring.

Weapons: a huge war axe, and a dirk in his left boot

History: born in a small town north of the Shire where he was some kind of dumb (yet respected) guard type person, went to some Dwarves to become a blacksmith, when he was coming back to his hometown, he found that his family had been killed by trolls, after getting all kinds of revenge, he joined a group of elves and humans on some quest, ran into Boffin, they ran into Trahald the Tainted later, he is happily working for him as a bodyguard

Other: gots a horse named Fred, but he's boring, too


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh boy... Boffin may soon have to receive another lesson in dwarfsmanship. 

I am working on a post that will get Jokim to the wrestling grounds. It is coming out longer than I expected, however. I hope to have it up within the next couple of days, so as not to disappoint Chrys upon her return from vacation. It's funny how non-stop writing as a day job leaves one gasping for creative juice at night... but I'm working at finding a balance.

Hope everyone's doing well...


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep, yep...have returned with a renewed hatred for airlines!

Am looking forward to jumping back in and yes, Ghorim, I can truly empathise re: the need for expressing one's creativity after being out for a bit! As a sidenote, I had a great dinner with Baragund while in Baltimore. We lamented the fact that there weren't more TTFers in the area to meet with, but we had fun nonetheless. I highly recommend Maryland crabcakes!


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice that the two of you got the chance to meet, Chrys. So much mystery comes with corresponding online... it's always great to come face-to-face with a digital buddy. None of you happen to live in the vicinity of Atlanta, by the way?

In other news... a big ol' two-part post is up from me. Turgon, go ahead and give us the play-by-play of Hengist vs. Kjartan when you get the chance. We'll see what develops from there...


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 25, 2007)

As always, a tremendous post, Ghorim! I'm itching to post after that, but I'll wait on Turgon. *flaps away to "encourage" Turgon*


----------



## Turgon (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, nice posts Ghorim, very nice.

I'll be off to write my post then.


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhh... quick question before I get to replying... how much longer does this wrestling contest continue? If there are still a few matches Jokim could spare some time, but if not, he's got to hurry to rejoin his comrades for their performance.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 26, 2007)

There will be at least one more match in the wrestling - Helm against Hengist.


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 7, 2007)

Whither the Chrys, I wonder? Anything cooking, folks?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll get a post up now Ghorim. You gave me some nice ideas to work with there.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 9, 2007)

Gah... lost my post to a Blue Screen of Death last night. There is something seriously wrong with my system. After many, many hours trying to diagnose it, and quite a few upgrades to my PC I think I have narrowed it down to my Hard Drive. It keeps failing the Seagate diagnostic tests anyway. So fingers crossed that is all that is wrong with it. Hard drives are easy to replace I think. Got to be easier than installing a power supply unit, which gave me a bit of a headache last week. Put it in upside down the first time... Anyway, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm still here, just recovering from right claw surgery...will be back in typing form in about 2 weeks when the cast comes off. Where's Yay lately??


----------



## Turgon (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I got my new Hard Drive on Sunday, and no Blue Screens to report as of yet. I'll get to work on a post tomorrow, so Chrys will have something to sink her teeth into when she gets back onboard.



Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 21, 2007)

Another extended break in the action here means another post about Jokim's childhood in the "Glittering Caves" section of the Forum. He was actually a pretty nice kid, it turns out.

Any more progress to report, Turgon?


----------



## Turgon (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry Ghorim I got caught up with a few things. We are having a very nice spell of autumn weather here, which always gives me the wanderlust, so I've been out and about rather a lot. Working on my post as I write as this. Hope to get it up this evening.


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Sounds excellent. It's mostly soggy and gray where I am at the moment, but I can wholly relate. Good autumn weather is to be cherished. I'm looking forward to seeing what you cook up next...


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 29, 2007)

Enjoyed your last installment in the Glittering Caves, Ghorim. Nice twist adding the dwarf girl.

So, is anyone else ready to post?? Turgon, old friend, where are you?


----------



## Turgon (Nov 19, 2007)

Hullo all, sorry about my absence... see other thread for details...

Just bought myself a USB keyboard, so I think I'm good to go. If I can stop the bloody kitten from attacking the wires that is.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 27, 2007)

Argh! Who's supposed to post next??


----------



## Turgon (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess that would be me. I was just waiting for somebody to actually give a damn to be honest...


----------



## Ghorim (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I do happen to still give a damn. Take that for whatever it's worth...


----------

